# Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1(Jazz win series 4-2)



## #1DEER 1-I

We'll Boozer's status is gametime, but he stated he would play "no matter what". Kirilinko apparently injured another muscle in the same calf in light workouts and will be out the entire series. Don't know, I think without Kirilinko we can do it, but if Boozer isn't at least 90% I don't see us winning the series.

Oh well round 1, game 1 [email protected] tomorrow at 8:30, here we go.


----------



## mjschijf

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

I definitely think the Jazz need one of the first two games in Denver to have a realistic chance of winning the series. I like their chances in game two better than game one. I agree, Boozer needs to be healthy.

Disappointing to hear that AK suffered another setback. If they do make it past Denver, they will need him to make the Lakers series even slightly competitive.

Should be a very tough series, and entertaining to watch. I'm optimistically predicting the Jazz in 7, and I say that with no level of confidence whatsoever. :|


----------



## JERRY

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

JAZZ lose in 5! Still you never know..... if Williams goes off it could be different.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

Prediction: Kenyon Martin will shove somebody around and most Jazz players will roll over and play dead. Thuggets in four or five.

On a side note, did anybody catch that interview with Wesley Matthews? When asked about Boozer and AK sitting out with strained muscles, Matthews replied, "You'd have to break my leg to keep me out of these games."


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

I find it somewhat amazing that Boozer got so heavily criticized about his injury last year and yet AK who is getting paid over 16 million dollars has only played 58 games this season and I don't hear fan outcry like every time Boozer is injured.

Back to the Jazz/Nuggets though, I agree there are only two guys on the team who won't be pushed around and they are Boozer and Deron. No one else on the team seems to push back too much if they're getting pushed around on the other end.


----------



## HighNDry

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

Broom!
Sweep!


----------



## mikevanwilder

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

Well it was looking good going into the 4th, and then Melo and JR smith kinda took over. This is where I believe we need Brewer or atleast AK. They can atleast slow these 2 down. 
But it was a good game for 3 quarters. Now it sounds like Memo is down so now it is going to be even harder to win the series if he has to miss some games. Man Jerry has to be going crazy. for 17-18 years he had 2 guys that missed what 20 games combined or something. Now it seems like the Jazz always have someone of importance on the Injured List.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

...And now possibly no Memo, this round just seems to keep going down hill for the Jazz.


----------



## stablebuck

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

see ya next year boys...


----------



## Chaser

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*



stablebuck said:


> see ya next year boys...


Or tomorrow night...and Friday...and Sunday.
It is a 7 game series.

If Memo is done for the series, they are toast. Having an extra big guy last night (Memo) would have made a difference. Woulda, coulda, shoulda though, right?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*



Chaser said:


> Or tomorrow night...and Friday...and Sunday.
> It is a 7 game series.
> 
> If Memo is done for the series, they are toast. Having an extra big guy last night (Memo) would have made a difference. Woulda, coulda, shoulda though, right?


We'll Chaser, I am beginning to believe it is over now. Memo tore his tendon, will be operated and has a timetable of 3-6 months. AK out for series, Boozer will probably aggravate his injury in the next game and the season that was looking so bright will once again be torn apart by injuries.

http://memo13.com/index.asp?id=20963


----------



## mjschijf

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

No Memo and no AK = no chance for the Jazz.

I'm revising my original prediction and saying Denver in 5. Deron will carry the Jazz on his back in one home game and they will eek out a win. Denver by 8 or more in the other 3 games.

I'll still watch, and I'll still cheer for the Jazz as hard as ever.

I HOPE I'm wrong, but I just don't see any reason for optimism at this point.


----------



## stablebuck

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

good thing Sloan and the Miller clan are keeping all these players around that aren't worth what they're paying them...ain't nothing like perennially competing for 2nd place...woohoo!


----------



## Chaser

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

After learning that Memo's injury was a doozy, I've lost hope. It would have been tough even with him healthy, but not having him makes it nearly impossible. Losing one starter makes things hard enough. Losing two puts a cap on the season.


----------



## mjschijf

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

I just saw that the Jazz are putting Fesenko in the starting lineup tonight, instead of starting small with Millsap at the 4 and Booze at the 5. This is interesting, and I actually kind of like it. I like having a big, low post, true center in there. Yeah, I realize it's Fesenko, it's probably not going to matter, but at this point I feel like they are running out of options. Might as well do something desperate like this. From the limited minutes Fesenko has played this season, I kind of like what I have seen.


----------



## Catherder

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*



mjschijf said:


> From the limited minutes Fesenko has played this season, I kind of like what I have seen.


I wish I shared your optimism. I hear the Vegas over/under on the number of fouls Fez will have by the first TV time out is 4. :? :wink:


----------



## mjschijf

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*



Catherder said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the limited minutes Fesenko has played this season, I kind of like what I have seen.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I shared your optimism. I hear the Vegas over/under on the number of fouls Fez will have by the first TV time out is 4. :? :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol:

Don't get me wrong, I don't have high expectations, but I do like the fact that they are changing things up. The Millsap/Boozer combo simply didn't work in game 1. It's desperation time. Why not see what Fesenko can do? I'd rather they do this now than wait until they are 3-0 down in the series.


----------



## mjschijf

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

YES! THIS IS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!! 8)

http://ow.ly/1AyHR

BIG FEZ THROWING IT DOWN!


----------



## mjschijf

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*



HighNDry said:


> Broom!
> Sweep!


WRONG!

Any more bold predictions?


----------



## gwailow

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

I thought Fez was going to rip Birdman's hand off and dunk it with the ball on that 2nd dunk. Good game Jazz. Holy cow it's nice to see some heart...and to see Jerry get a "T" again. I miss that.


----------



## HighNDry

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*



mjschijf said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Broom!
> Sweep!
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG!
> 
> Any more bold predictions?
Click to expand...

I predicted the Jazz would sweep them and that went out the door the first game--remember Denver won the first game so the Jazz had no chance to sweep them. I put that broom away Saturday.

So my new, bold prediction is that Denver will win the series.


----------



## mjschijf

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

Nice try, HighNDry.



HighNDry said:


> Loser the Boozer and the Spazz prove once again that the season is over when it counts. *Denver will dismantle the Spazz in the first round.* Enjoy a few playoff games--seasons over boys!


Yeah, you picked the Jazz to sweep. My bad.


----------



## HighNDry

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

Keep dreaming boy! Dreams can come true.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*



HighNDry said:


> Keep dreaming boy! Dreams can come true.


We'll HighNDry you haven't been right yet, so....... Things were looking bad when Memo went down, but the only reason they were looking so bad is we had to win 1 on the road. Now the Jazz have the home court advantage and I think they will probably pull this series out. The problem is even if AK gets back next round, the Lakers aren't going to be beat in a 7 game series by anyone on the west coast, but if the Jazz can get to the second round and compete with them, and not roll over and die and make it a tough fight, that's all I want.

And to all people who like the Jazz, there's only two reasons we can win this series, one is Deron Williams, and the other is a guy no one wanted here at the beginning of the season, but we wouldn't be anywhere without him:

[youtube:380htnrc]http://www.youtube.com/v/MQGYUnkJxms&hl=en_US&fs=1&[/youtube:380htnrc]
[youtube:380htnrc]http://www.youtube.com/v/VrNY18lacg0&hl=en_US&fs=1&[/youtube:380htnrc]


----------



## Chaser

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

Holy crap what a game!!! I almost lost my voice from yelling so much! I bet the neighbors think I am out of my mind! But I don't care. :lol:

In usual UJ fashion, the Jazz blew a decent lead and let a dangerous team back into it. Lucky for them they got some good calls, and hung in there, fought hard, and won the game. This win should give them A LOT of confidence going into Friday's game. Its gonna be another tough one, but being at home will help them tremendously.

I had to laugh last night as I watched the Thugs lose...Adrian Dantley thought he had that game (and the whole series) in the bag. Nice to see the Jazz pull it out. I'm not about to say they have it won yet, because they are far from it, but stealing a win on the road sure helps!


----------



## Packfish

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

The Janitors in Denver got a night off because all the dirt and sweat that was on the floor was soaked up in the back on Milsaps uniform. That boy spent half the night getting back up.


----------



## HighNDry

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*



#1DEER 1-I said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming boy! Dreams can come true.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll HighNDry you haven't been right yet, so....... Things were looking bad when Memo went down, but the only reason they were looking so bad is we had to win 1 on the road. Now the Jazz have the home court advantage and I think they will probably pull this series out. The problem is even if AK gets back next round, the Lakers aren't going to be beat in a 7 game series by anyone on the west coast, but if the Jazz can get to the second round and compete with them, and not roll over and die and make it a tough fight, that's all I want.
> 
> And to all people who like the Jazz, there's only two reasons we can win this series, one is Deron Williams, and the other is a guy no one wanted here at the beginning of the season, but we wouldn't be anywhere without him:
> 
> [youtube:3trgr181]http://www.youtube.com/v/MQGYUnkJxms&hl=en_US&fs=1&[/youtube:3trgr181]
> [youtube:3trgr181]http://www.youtube.com/v/VrNY18lacg0&hl=en_US&fs=1&[/youtube:3trgr181]
Click to expand...

What? I've been right every year. The Jazz have never won the NBA Championship. This season will go down in typical Jazz seasons, and then the complaining will start. First the players, then the fans, then the sports radio talk show hosts, then next year we will do it all ove again.


----------



## HighNDry

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

You all ready for the Fiday night beat down? I hear Denver is looking to put some physical hurt on an already physically hurt Jazz. They said the only thing left to hurt on the Jazz are the fans feelings and they feel like they have them about ready to whine about another dismal, poor performance ending season.


----------



## Chaser

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*



HighNDry said:


> You all ready for the Fiday night beat down? I hear Denver is looking to put some physical hurt on an already physically hurt Jazz. They said the only thing left to hurt on the Jazz are the fans feelings and they feel like they have them about ready to whine about another dismal, poor performance ending season.


Leave it to a team of THUGS to feel like they need to injure more players to win a game. :roll:

Denver deserves to get beat like a redheaded step-child just on principle alone. They're all just a bunch of no-good thugs that rely on the misfortunes of other teams to get by rather than their own talent and skill.

Hopefully Utah comes to bring the pain on Friday, and sends Denver back to their cozy slumber at the Grand America with a 2 in the "L" column.


----------



## Chaser

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

By the way- this was Denver's most dominant play the other night, and Nene got away with an offensive foul. It'll be interesting to see how the refs call it on Friday night.


----------



## stablebuck

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*



Chaser said:


> By the way- this was Denver's most dominant play the other night, and Nene got away with an offensive foul. It'll be interesting to see how the refs call it on Friday night.


well God knows what the Jazz will get away with in ESA...maybe Nene was protecting himself from Fesenko trying to make up for his lack of athletic ability by hacking anything in the paint when his credit card vertical doesn't cut it :roll:


----------



## Chaser

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

I guess we ought to start posting all the vids of K-mart pulling the same stuff (only more often and more flagrant) then, right?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

Kenyon Martin a piece of crap, his arrogance in the games really gripes most fans I guess though. Hopefully (if he ends up playing tonight) Boozer will eat him alive at home.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

How 'bout them Jazz!!!! Am I the only one who is pleased as punch with the way Fesenko is playing?


----------



## Huge29

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*



BirdDogger said:


> How 'bout them Jazz!!!! Am I the only one who is pleased as punch with the way Fesenko is playing?


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*



BirdDogger said:


> How 'bout them Jazz!!!! Am I the only one who is pleased as punch with the way Fesenko is playing?


He** NO Big Fes was a beast tonight


----------



## Huge29

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*



luv2fsh&hnt said:


> BirdDogger said:
> 
> 
> 
> How 'bout them Jazz!!!! Am I the only one who is pleased as punch with the way Fesenko is playing?
> 
> 
> 
> He** NO *Big Fes* was a beast tonight
Click to expand...

Reminds me of Andre the Giant's character name on the Princess Bride, Fessic, there are some similarities. :mrgreen:


----------



## mjschijf

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*



HighNDry said:


> You all ready for the Fiday night beat down? I hear Denver is looking to put some physical hurt on an already physically hurt Jazz. They said the only thing left to hurt on the Jazz are the fans feelings and they feel like they have them about ready to whine about another dismal, poor performance ending season.


Yet another excellent call. I just hope for your sake that you don't bet on these games.


----------



## Chaser

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*



mjschijf said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all ready for the Fiday night beat down? I hear Denver is looking to put some physical hurt on an already physically hurt Jazz. They said the only thing left to hurt on the Jazz are the fans feelings and they feel like they have them about ready to whine about another dismal, poor performance ending season.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another excellent call. I just hope for your sake that you don't bet on these games.
Click to expand...

 :lol: For real! The only ones who looked hurt last night were the Thugs. The looks they had on their faces were priceless there towards the end. AD-welcome home! :lol:

The Jazz can't get complacent now though. They still have to protect their home court tomorrow night. No letting off the gas pedal now. Like my boss always says "its not enough to knock them down...you have to stand on their throats when you get them there!"


----------



## Catherder

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*



BirdDogger said:


> How 'bout them Jazz!!!! Am I the only one who is pleased as punch with the way Fesenko is playing?


Shocked is more my reaction, but it is sure good to see.



mjschijf said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all ready for the Fiday night beat down? I hear Denver is looking to put some physical hurt on an already physically hurt Jazz. They said the only thing left to hurt on the Jazz are the fans feelings and they feel like they have them about ready to whine about another dismal, poor performance ending season.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another excellent call. I just hope for your sake that you don't bet on these games.
Click to expand...

I sure hope that Highndry hasn't resorted to gambling to shake his post HB141 blues. He is on a bit of a cold streak.



Chaser said:


> The Jazz can't get complacent now though. They still have to protect their home court tomorrow night. No letting off the gas pedal now. Like my boss always says "its not enough to knock them down...you have to stand on their throats when you get them there!"


+1, Hopefully, the jazz have their best effort yet tomorrow. I fear the Thuggets will bring their A game for gm. 4. But who knows, this series has defied easy prediction so far.
Go Jazz! -*|*-


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

We'll I think tomorrow will be the game that decides who wins this series. I have enjoyed it a lot more than I thought I would, I guess considering the Jazz are winning I would, but I really don't think the Nuggets can beat the Jazz here, but who knows should be a fun game though.


----------



## mjschijf

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*



#1DEER 1-I said:


> *We'll I think tomorrow will be the game that decides who wins this series. *I have enjoyed it a lot more than I thought I would, I guess considering the Jazz are winning I would, but I really don't think the Nuggets can beat the Jazz here, but who knows should be a fun game though.


I definitely agree. As great as last night's game was, tomorrow's game is going to be even more huge. I would be very surprised if the winner of that game doesn't decide the series. I expect Denver to play much better, but if the Jazz play with the same intensity as they did yesterday, then they will pull it out. That means NO lapses down the stretch. The difference between a 3-1 lead and 2-2 tie heading back to Denver is monumental.

Biggest game of the season, boys! Let's hope they keep making HighNDry eat his words! :mrgreen:

*Go Jazz!!!*


----------



## Huge29

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

This may have been mentioned; I did not read through the whole thread, but Locke mentioned that Sloan has not ever lost a 7 game series after leading 2-1. Not that that can't be done, but is a decent indication of his strength. I think Sloan has pretty clearly won the chess match with AD. I don't regularly do prognostications, but I am feeling pretty good about games 4 and 6 to sealio the dealio!


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

3 1.. the bench has really stepped it up to fill the gaps of the line up.


----------



## HighNDry

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

What the heck! I sure look stupid. I feel stupid. I am stupid!!! The Jazz might actaully pull this off. I give credit to the faithful followers out there. You are proving me wrong in a BIG way. Congratulations. Maybe they can win one out of the next three.


----------



## mjschijf

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

Great, now that HighNDry is actually giving them some credit, they will probably lose the next 3. :evil:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

We'll although I don't know if they'll finish the series off in Denver on Wednesday, when they come back to the ESA it should be over. I just don't know if they will go into Denver with the real intent to win Wednesday, hopefully they do and win it in 5 but I see one more game at ESA coming up with the nuggets. Who knows though, Denver is obviously frustrated, not playing well, and looks as if they feel the series is over, now if we didn't let them get within 7 after being down 20 last night I would say we may win in Denver on Wednesday, but giving them just a little life and a little break from their frustration I see them winning on Wednesday but who knows :!:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

I like the taste of my crow. 8) C'mon, Jazz!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

Hopefully tonight we don't bring the nuggets crowd down we might get a T from Salvatore. 
[youtube:dcu8itjk]http://www.youtube.com/v/sDM2eGpf5Hc&hl=en_US&fs=1&[/youtube:dcu8itjk]


----------



## Huge29

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

Is anyone else's signal messed up? I have comcast and you would think that I had a Dish completely packed full of snow. :evil:


----------



## stablebuck

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

Practice?! Practice?! We're talking bout practice?!?! We're talking bout practice?!?!


----------



## Ryfly

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

So who won?


----------



## Riverrat77

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*



Ryfly said:


> So who won?


 :lol: Nice one..... if you're serious, the Nuggets won. Way to close em out there Jazz, bodes well for future series. :roll:


----------



## jahan

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*



Riverrat77 said:


> Ryfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who won?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Nice one..... if you're serious, the Nuggets won. Way to close em out there Jazz, bodes well for future series. :roll:
Click to expand...

Really, you can't be serious. Game 5 on the road when the home team has their back up against the wall is by far one of the hardest games to win. I didn't expect them to win that game, it would have been nice, but reality is Denver is a more talented team than the Jazz, but the Jazz are smarter and play better together. Game 6 is a must win for the Jazz, it determines the series in my opinion, I don't see them closing it out in Denver in Game 7.


----------



## HighNDry

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

True to form and history--when the game really counts, the Jazz just can't pull it off. This makes the series scary.

Champions win those types of games. Losers make excuses.


----------



## jahan

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*



HighNDry said:


> True to form and history--when the game really counts, the Jazz just can't pull it off. This makes the series scary.
> 
> *Champions win those types of games. Losers make excuses.*


So name a team this year that fits that category? There isn't one in my opinion. Something else to think about the Jazz and Nuggets ended the season with the exact same record, Denver nearly swept the season this year, so why would anyone expect them to all of a sudden win a game like that? :?


----------



## Riverrat77

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*



HighNDry said:


> True to form and history--when the game really counts, the Jazz just can't pull it off. This makes the series scary.
> 
> Champions win those types of games. Losers make excuses.


This FTW. I think the Jazz will probably win the series now but they won't get past the second round by letting the other team hang around.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

It was a good game and I think the Jazz let that game get away last night.Plus some of those calls where bull ****. Cry baby is all was fouling.Hooking with his elbow. That foul on Millsap with the elbow right in the face was bull ****. They should have kicked his butt out of the game.Standing over a guy like he did after doing the was uncalled for.Jazz will win game 6 here. Then they will get ready to go and play the dam Lakers and that wont win it this year.


----------



## Huge29

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

2 things:
1-I called it, how dare you doubters!
2-Comcast sucks, Wednesday's game looked like an old 8mm film and tonight it shows it recording, but just stopped after the first quarter, not as if someone interfered, it said it was still recording... :evil:


----------



## lehi

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

I knew they would win the series from the beginning...... away with all of your negativity. Now on to the Los Angeles Rapers....I mean Lakers


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

*Re: Jazz&Nuggets--Round 1*

Glad the Jazz got past the Nuggets, but now the Lakers...... ohh the Lakers.


----------



## Catherder

OK Highndry, do you think you could give us a "Jazz get swept" post for round 2, just for good luck sake. :wink: 

It sure did the trick against the thuggets.  Congrats to the Jazz!


----------



## coyoteslayer

I think Highndry might be a little lowNwet right now. :wink: :wink: :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77

I'll say it... I hate the Jazz and even though I'm no Lakers fan, I'll play one for this series. The Jazz are done, especially if they don't get their starters back healthy and playing out of their mind good. 8)


----------



## neverdrawn

Lose to the Lakers or not, it was the wonderful to see the Jazz gird up their loins when the chips were down and send the thuggets to their early summer break. With two starters out they didn't roll over and quit. Maybe, just maybe, this team is starting to get a little intestinal fortitude. And what about the fact Wes Matthews dosen't even make the second all rookie team? IMHO he should have been a serious candidate for rookie of the year. Guess it's just another example of a small market team not getting the recognition it deserves. If only we could send the fakers to an early off season......


----------



## HighNDry

Did anyone notice that late in yesterdays game the Lakers got all the calls and the Jazz didn't. How many fouls went uncalled in the last 4 minutes when the Jazz drove to the hoop? Everytime the Lakers went to the middle the last 4 minutes they got every call. I was very disheartened that the Jazz didn't win that game. It could be the closest they come to wining a game against LA.


----------



## Chaser

HighNDry said:


> Did anyone notice that late in yesterdays game the Lakers got all the calls and the Jazz didn't. How many fouls went uncalled in the last 4 minutes when the Jazz drove to the hoop? Everytime the Lakers went to the middle the last 4 minutes they got every call. I was very disheartened that the Jazz didn't win that game. It could be the closest they come to wining a game against LA.


Who are you, and what have you done with the real HND??? :wink:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> Am I the only one who is pleased as punch with the way Fesenko is playing?


Why did I open my big mouth?  Fesenko was HORRIBLE against the Lakers and in that last game against the Nuggets. I kid you not, I watched at the ESA one game as he looked at Deron Williams during a play with both hands in the air and yelled, "What do I do?" Fesenko doesn't even know the plays. How long has he been in the system? :roll: I'm sorry for the late rant. Ostertag also used to get me all hot and bothered for a few games and then he'd pull the old disappearing act. Is it too much to ask to find a decent center who can block some shots and not be a flake?


----------



## GaryFish

The sad thing, I'd take Ostertag over any center that has put on a Jazz uniform since.


----------

